# custom loads



## foxpa (Jan 24, 2005)

I am having a 300 ultra mag built and would like to find a company that would like to find a company that I could ship the rifle to and have them custom design some loads for me. Does anyone know if anyone does this type of work? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

I thought there was an outfit called Superior Ammunition I think in SD that will do this type of work. A web search is in order to see if they still do this. At one time Black Hills Ammunition also did this for customers, but I have never done so, so I am just going by what my mind seems to catalog and retain for no appariant reason. I guess a mind made for jepperdy.


----------

